# Please can you help? - Winter Warmer Campaign 2009/10



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Basically with the ever increasing numbers of reptiles that are coming into Reptile Rescue Den due to the recession, the high cost in fuel bills and with winter fast approaching we are now forced to ask the public for help.

Reptile Rescue Den is a non profit organisation and are self funded, but during the cold winter months we could really do with a little extra help with funding for such things as the huge electricity and vet bills we get each winter. We get no help from any other organisation or sources despite working along side some of the largest organisations, so we are depending on public support so we can carry on rescuing sick and unwanted reptiles.

It is currently costing between £100 - £150 per week and we are expecting that to rise during winter as it is always one of our busiest times of the year. So if you can help by donating what ever you can afford we would greatly appreciate it even if it is only £1.00. Or perhaps you would like to organise a fund raising event at your work, school or group. If you have any ideas please just contact us. 

If you want to donate or just show your support you can either use this Facebook link Sponsor Me on Facebook | Winter Warmer 2009/2010 Fund Raiser or if you wanted to donate through Paypal then please use this email address and mark the donation as a gift [email protected] Or you can set up a standing order using the details on our web site www.reptilerescueden.org 

Thank you.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

great work your doing!:2thumb:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> great work your doing!:2thumb:


Thank you


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

If your unable to donate please join the Facebook Campaign and send the link to your friends. x:notworthy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the lovely PM's  :notworthy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Please can you help? We currently have in house over 100 reptiles that need our support. We also need to rehome the healthy ones so we can make room for the never ending list of new comers. Please support us.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

£45 donated so far, thank you.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yesterday I was interveiwed by our local news paper and today had the photographer taking pictures, so hopefully that will generate some support. 
Would like to thank those who are helping already. :2thumb::notworthy: If anyone else can help please don't hesitate to contact us. All support and donations are very much appreciated.


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

We are holding a Fund Raising event for reptile Rescue Den in Blackburn at Mill Hill Pets and Aquatics. It will be tickets only and I will let people know how much they are and the date (still to be fixed but looking at the end of November). Some of my snakes will be making an apperience, we will be asking for donations for handeling and for pics. Lefty will also be there with some of his snakes giving a talk on keeping large constrictors correctly and trying to put right some of the rubbish that the press have been spouting recently. There wil be fun and games for the children and loads more.

If anyone is interested in attending please PM me and I will let you know dates etc as soon as we have something fixed. The shop isn't huge so there will be a limited number of tickets available so it's a first come first served basis.

Thanks


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Jo, looking forward to meeting you and catching up with Lefty again. :notworthy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

£70 donated so far, thank you.


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

if wanted to setup a fund raising even how would i go about this? i can use community centre by me, what do i need to do?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Ive sent you a PM


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qDg0ClFEHs


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

We made our local paper 
Recession puts bite on reptiles as owners give away lizards and snakes (From The Bolton News)

On being interveiwed on Bolton FM radio on Sunday.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

£80 raised so far. Many thanks to all who have donated and supporting us.:notworthy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Ideal Christmas Gifts For Reptile Lovers.... Reptile adoption gift packs fund raiser for the Winter Warmer Campaign 
eBay Seller: reptileinspirations: Home Garden items on eBay.co.uk


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Might only bring in a bit of Cash but sent you a Pm regarding a Custom Hat donation for Raffling up on here, facebook and anywhere really.
xx
Laura


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

That's smashing Laura thanks so much, have PM'ed you back.  xxx


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

The BBC are interviewing us next week for the rescue and want my son to be involved. They just phoned after seeing the Bolton Evening News article.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

That's great news so far, keep up the good work peops! :notworthy:

Looking forwards to doing my bit from after xmas hun :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> That's great news so far, keep up the good work peops! :notworthy:
> 
> Looking forwards to doing my bit from after xmas hun :2thumb:


 Thank you. :notworthy:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> That's smashing Laura thanks so much, have PM'ed you back.  xxx


 
Just deciding what to make, think it has to be a REALLY special!

Any one any ideas what kind of reptile hat would be Special enough that everyone will want to buy a ticket or 5 lol


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

hi i sent you a pm a few days ago about a internet radio station in manchester , i talked to my mate who is one of the djs and they will help out getting donations ect they also want to do an interview, just need some contact details to give them pm when you get chance . cheers dave


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

jarvis and charlie said:


> hi i sent you a pm a few days ago about a internet radio station in manchester , i talked to my mate who is one of the djs and they will help out getting donations ect they also want to do an interview, just need some contact details to give them pm when you get chance . cheers dave


 PM'ed you back Dave.


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jo81 said:


> We are holding a Fund Raising event for reptile Rescue Den in Blackburn at Mill Hill Pets and Aquatics. It will be tickets only and I will let people know how much they are and the date (still to be fixed but looking at the end of November). Some of my snakes will be making an apperience, we will be asking for donations for handeling and for pics. Lefty will also be there with some of his snakes giving a talk on keeping large constrictors correctly and trying to put right some of the rubbish that the press have been spouting recently. There wil be fun and games for the children and loads more.
> 
> If anyone is interested in attending please PM me and I will let you know dates etc as soon as we have something fixed. The shop isn't huge so there will be a limited number of tickets available so it's a first come first served basis.
> 
> Thanks


 
I have a date folks :2thumb: The fund raiser will take place on Sunday the 29th November in Blackburn at Mill Hill Pets and Aquatics.

Tickets will go on sale at the end of this week, prices will be announced tomorrow. If anyone is interested in attending please PM : victory:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Bump please.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

has tony got in touch yet with you ? if not let me know and i will ask him whats going on .


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

No love not heard a thing.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

ok will get on to it :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Just deciding what to make, think it has to be a REALLY special!
> 
> Any one any ideas what kind of reptile hat would be Special enough that everyone will want to buy a ticket or 5 lol


Hey Pimp, what about a Yemen Chameleon hat, or a Frilled Lizards hat, or a cobra hat?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Pimp, what about a Yemen Chameleon hat, or a Frilled Lizards hat, or a cobra hat?


 Good ideas Colin but no matter what Pimp chooses its going to be fab. So can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

£180.00 raised so far. Sponsor Me on Facebook | Winter Warmer 2009/2010 Fund Raiser


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would love to start a fund raiser hun just tell me where to start


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Name the snake comp up and running!!! £1 a go for the full details check out the link : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/416992-name-snake.html


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> I would love to start a fund raiser hun just tell me where to start


Thanks! Depends on your time available and what you fancy doing.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Jo81 said:


> Name the snake comp up and running!!! £1 a go for the full details check out the link : victory:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/416992-name-snake.html


Thanks Jo. :notworthy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

£326.00 raised so far.
Sponsor Me on Facebook | Winter Warmer 2009/2010 Fund Raiser
Thanks to all those who have donated.:notworthy:


----------

